# Repair blog



## dxqcanada (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok, so I decided to "blog".
I think Invisible influenced me in doing it ... or that it was something that I was planning to do for a while.

This Old Camera

Not much on there now (since I just created the damn thing yesterday) ... but I intend to put up stuff there.

I thought I should pass on info to others, maybe ... or maybe I am just blogging my ego ?
Who knows.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Ok, so I decided to "blog".



Don't do it.. it's a trap




> I think Invisible influenced me in doing it ... or that it was something that I was planning to do for a while.



Ok hoping "Invisible" is another poster here because if not I can tell you from experience you almost never want to do whatever it is the voices in your head are telling you to do - it rarely if every turns out well.  lol



> This Old Camera
> 
> Not much on there now (since I just created the damn thing yesterday) ... but I intend to put up stuff there.
> 
> ...



Just teasing of course.. a repair blog I think would be a marvelous idea.  Add a section on maybe simple repairs and maintenance on Modern DSLR's as well and I think it would go over pretty big.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmm, DSLR's ... too much electronics. I really only have experience with the mechanical stuff.
From my experience with mostly electronic cameras is if it doesn't work then pay lots to someone who can fix it or buy a new one.
The old stuff is easier to restore/fix ... gears, springs, levers, etc.

Invisible is a TPF member, though I have not seen any activity from him in a while.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, DSLR's ... too much electronics. I really only have experience with the mechanical stuff.
> From my experience with mostly electronic cameras is if it doesn't work then pay lots to someone who can fix it or buy a new one.
> The old stuff is easier to restore/fix ... gears, springs, levers, etc.
> 
> Invisible is a TPF member, though I have not seen any activity from him in a while.



Lol.. well I wouldn't suggest a blog section about fixing DSLR's, but maybe some basic stuff and routine maintenance would be a good section.  Still, the blogging thing?  Oh ya, it's a trap.. lol


----------



## limr (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, I for one think a repair blog is definitely going to come in handy!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks ... though there are a number of "repair" blogs on the web already ... not sure how/what to put up there yet.


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Thanks ... though there are a number of "repair" blogs on the web already ... not sure how/what to put up there yet.



I suppose that would depend on who you're aiming for. The way I figure, there's a two main possible audiences:

--people who already do repairs and might need help with a specific camera/part
--people who haven't repaired anything yet but would like to try it (I put myself in this category!)

Who is targeted by the other repair blogs? Whom do you want to target?

Regardless, I'd say probably be a bit more detailed than you think you need to be and include pictures of the trickier parts of a repair. 

I like the organization you have so far, and it looks good. Maybe you could have an Intro to Repair, or categories for "Beginner" and "Intermediate"...  Ooh, or maybe a way for people to ask for a specific repair - kind of like a call-in radio show. Just a couple of ideas  

At any rate, as I said before, I include myself in the group of people who hasn't attempted repair by herself yet, but I think I can do it. I'm just afraid to start. Whenever I try to learn something new, I read extensively for a few weeks and then finally try it myself. I don't know any other repair blogs so I'm starting by following yours


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 22, 2013)

Hmm, thanks for the feedback Leonore.
I will skip the discussions, as I don't tend to be that social, nor do I have enough camera equipment to do that ... which is why Rick's CD is awesome as there is a lot of equipment that he has notes on.

I will create a post about intro to repairing/restoration ... most of the stuff that I have are really about what I did on a specific camera/lens.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 22, 2013)

I like it, you write well enough for it to flow well reading it. You took the bolts off your grandma's toilet?! this should be interesting. 

I was thinking along those lines, maybe write about what you've worked on. Don't they always say to write what you know? 

I have a set of camera repair books by Tomosy which seem to be out of print, Book 1 has general repair info. for mechanical cameras and then specifics on various cameras; Book 2 gets into other specific camera models. Good set of books but I don't know of any more current that are similar but certainly there are people out there who collect and use older cameras that might be interested in doing their own repair - that's what seems to not be around locally, camera shops that do their own repair. I've only done a bit of tinkering myself.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 22, 2013)

Hmm, I really should organize my mind before I add new posts to the blog. I got caught up in dropping some content in there to start it.

Yeah, they found out about the missing bolts after my Grandfather tried to use it  ... I think he didn't get to far before he figured it out.

I have already created Docs on some of the jobs I have done. I just have to figure out how to convert them to be blog friendly ... and also put down in writing the stuff in my head.

I've got the the first book also. I am not crazy on the way he writes, but the book is helpful.
Rick Oleson has been my biggest helper along my path of repairing and also from the Restoration thread in this forum (thanks Dimitri).

Camera repair is becoming a lost art ... something like a friend of mine that does clock repair, he is finding the knowledgeable repair people are not being replaced ... their skill/knowledge not being passed on.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok, just came to say that I really like your blog theme.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks.

I am slowly working in it ... should get the rest of the Minolta done by next year.
Any suggestions to improve the blog ?

Looks like I will need to get some more camera's to rip apart to add content, I will have to sell off some stuff to get new stuff.
Good thing I like having GAS.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just found this thread. I'm trying to figure out how to subscribe to your blog. First thing I saw was that Minolta Autocord's finder/mirror is just about identical to a Rolleiflex Automat. I mean just about identical. Same four screws, same placement, same mirror shape, VERY similar mirror housing... I have a feeling there's a reason for that.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 25, 2013)

Hmm, I am not sure how to subscribe to a blog. I think Leonore did it, you could ask her.

Yeah, I think the Yashica TLR's that I had before also had the exact same setup with the hood ... four screws and just pull off. I have not had the chance to own a Rolleiflex.
There is not much magic happening in there, so I would think that all TLR's utilize the same design.


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 25, 2013)

On the bottom right corner, there's a little tab that says "Follow"; click on that to subscribe I think.


----------



## limr (Dec 25, 2013)

I also blog on Wordpress, so whenever I am logged in and view another Wordpress blog, I get a black bar at the top, like a tool bar, where I can access certain functions. There's a follow button on that bar and I used that. It sends new posts to my Wordpress reader feed. I'm not sure if that shows up to anyone who's not using Wordpress, though.

But to get email notification, I think there needs to be a Follow button somewhere on the blog. That can be added, Dennis, if you want. You go to the Appearances menu and then Widgets and you can add the email subscription to the side bar.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 26, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I am not sure how to subscribe to a blog. I think Leonore did it, you could ask her.
> 
> Yeah, I think the Yashica TLR's that I had before also had the exact same setup with the hood ... four screws and just pull off. I have not had the chance to own a Rolleiflex.
> There is not much magic happening in there, so I would think that all TLR's utilize the same design.


I've worked on some Kodak Duaflexes and checked out some others that use a rectangular mirror instead of that trapezoidal shape.

Rolleiflexes are actually pretty easy to work on for the most part. It's not hard to take them down to the shutter mechanism. Beyond that, I'm not so sure, because that's as far as I was willing/needed to go.

When you get that email follow thing working, I'll be using it. For sure.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 26, 2013)

I added a couple of Follow links
Try that


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 26, 2013)

Got it and followed.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 27, 2013)

What do think so far ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 28, 2013)

There's a LOT of great information on that blog. I think it's awesome. The part about the focus screen/bright screen... yeah. I cleaned one with a washcloth.  Oh well, it belongs on Blad the Impaler anyway, so it's not like it makes any difference. It's not on anything I plan to ever sell. If only I could have read this two weeks ago...


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry, I was actually thinking about blogging like this last year ... but I kept putting it off.

Yeah, there is a lot of info ... though I am almost done with the Minolta Autocord. With some equipment it does take a lot of instruction. The ones I will make about lenses will be shorter.
You should see the instructions that I have for a restore/repair on a rangefinder including replacing the cloth shutter !!!


----------



## Jaffa (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello. I'm new here, so I hope this is the right place to ask...

I have old EXAKTA TL500 slr, it has a light meter at the view finder, but it doesn't work because I don't have a battery in it. I'v searched over the www's and can't find what battery type goes in to it. Does enyone have on idea what battery usually is in these old cameras. Or is here someone who owns the TL500?

I abologize if there is some misspelled words. 

Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 30, 2013)

Well ... not really the most appropriate thread to post on with your question. You should have created a new one with your question.

Google did not tell you ?
Google tells me it is a PX625.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 30, 2013)

Oooh a cloth shutter rangefinder guide? THAT is going to come in handy! I plan to fix some Leicas. If broken ones ever become affordable again, of course. 

Don't worry-it's not your fault I took an incredibly long time to figure out how to take apart that Rollei's finder.  Putting it together was more of a hassle, honestly. Dropped the damned screws 4-5 times...


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 30, 2013)

Ah, old Leicas are actually fairly easy to service, I should have some notes on the IIf that I cleaned up.
... getting parts is not so cheap.

Umm, one thing you really do not want to do is replace a shutter !!!!

I did it once ... and I have to do it again ... which I am dreading.

Ah, dropping the screw.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 2, 2014)

There's a blearey-eyed, sticky, sprocket hole tearing Kodak 35RF staring at me from a shelf.  This will be my next major fixup.

Thanks for starting the blog.  Tech info always useful,  moral support essential.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 2, 2014)

That RF sounds like it lives in the rougher part of town ... better be careful.

Can't help you with Kodaks ... I only have Brownies.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think that's a leaf shutter setup just behind the lens. If it is, that should be fairly easy to rip into and get working. Those leaf shutters are pretty easy to get to and a lot simpler than some of the mechanisms I've looked at...


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2014)

smithdan said:


> There's a blearey-eyed, sticky, sprocket hole tearing Kodak 35RF staring at me from a shelf.



I just looked up what your camera looks like ... it is one UGLY OGRE of a camera !!!


----------



## smithdan (Jan 4, 2014)

It followed me home...


                                                                      Can I keep it?


----------



## limr (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh wow, I just googled it too. It definitely has a cobbled-together look, very Frankenstein-esque. Which means it's just misunderstood and kinda kewl


----------

